

The Whole College vs Starting a Business Debate - MatCarpenter
http://www.sofamoolah.com/productivity/the-whole-college-vs-starting-a-business-debate/

======
Motorcycles
Sorry, but today if you graduate with CS, and apply to the right positions,
you're still guaranteed a high-paying job right out of college...even if your
GPA sucks.

